# Der Amphibiennachwuchs verlässt den Teich ...



## StefanBO (23. Aug. 2014)

Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach Berichten, wo/wie/wieso Amphibien in Gartenteichen gut zurecht kommen, sprich sich umwandelnden Nachwuchs in nennenswerter Anzahl produzieren. Deshalb der "seltsame Titel"

Bei mir sind es jetzt im zweiten Jahr Bergmolche und im vierten Jahr Grasfrösche, die abgelaicht haben. Letztere hatten jetzt zwei sehr gute Jahre, und im August tummeln sich viele juvenile Grasfrösche dort im und am Teich, wo ausreichend Unterschlupf und Deckung und jagdbare Nahrung vorhanden ist:


----------



## Harry (23. Aug. 2014)

Dein Teich sieht aber auch sehr natürlich aus auf den Fotos! 
Kannst du mal ein Foto posten, worauf man ihn komplett sieht? 
Welche Pflanzen haben deinen Uferbereich so schön bewuchert?
Gruß Harry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

bei mir ist der Amphibiennachwuchs (__ Erdkröte, Teich- und __ Bergmolch) zum Großteil schon Ende Juni an Land gegangen, nur ein paar Molchnachzügler hausen wohl noch im Pflanzendickicht des Amphibientümpels

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (23. Aug. 2014)

Die wichtigste Voraussetzung für Amphibiennachzuchterfolge, ist die, dass der Teich/Tümpel fischfrei ist. Ein Teich muss schon sehr verkrautet sein, dass Amphibien bei Fischanwesenheit Nachwuchs produzieren, der nicht restlos weggeputzt wird. Lieber laichen sie in einer Duschtasse oder einem Mörtelkübel. Verluste durch __ Käfer und Libellenlarven wird es zwar dann immer noch geben, da wir sie nur mit einem feinen Netz außen vor halten könnten. 
Molchlarven brauchen Kleinkrebse oder Röhrenwürmer u. Ä. Frosch- und Krötenlarven sind vorwiegend Algenraspler. __ Kröten, __ Molche und __ Braunfrösche werden als Alt- oder Jungtiere den Teich verlassen und bei Geschlechtsreife evtl. dahin zurückkehren. Nur __ Grünfrösche bleiben auch nach der Laichzeit dem Gewässer einigermaßen treu, sie und auch ihre Kaulquappen überwintern sogar darin. Grünfroschquappen wandeln sich i.A. erst im nächsten Frühjahr zu Fröschen um.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen

 Meine kleinen __ Molche sehen teilweise noch so aus, wie ich sie entdeckt habe. Nur minimal größer. Ich denke nicht, dass die es noch schaffen. Aber das soll ja bei den Bergmolchen nicht so schlimm sein. Es sind aber auch schon viele, die recht groß sind. Leider konnte ich noch nie einen endgültigen Beweis sehen, dass überhaupt schon einer mit Lunge atmet. Aber zwei kleine abgemagerte Molche habe ich entdeckt am Teichrand. Allerdings waren die Braun. Ob es schon die Landtracht der Bergmolche war ?
Jedenfalls sollte ich doch mal erkennen können, wenn einer an die Wasseroberfläche kommt. Je nach Tageszeit und Stelle sind es richtig viele. Auf einem DIN A4 großen Bereich tummeln sich manchmal bis zu 6-7 Tiere. Vereinzelt natürlich. Da muss ich doch mal einen entdecken.

Aber vor kurzem war ich wandern und da war in dem Wald die Krötenhölle los. Ein Wahnsinn, den man nicht beschreiben kann. Tausende (wirklich Tausende) Krötenbabys sind auf den Wegen gehüpft. Überall von links nach rechts und umgekehrt. Man konnte gar nicht so aufpassen, wie sie da gehüpft sind. Teilweise über hundert Meter lang nur Gehüpfe auf den Wegen. Und das an verschiedensten Stellen der Strecke. In Löchern von Autoreifen eine richtige Krötensammelstelle, weil sie alle da drin rum gepurzelt sind. Ich hatte wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen da zu gehen. Schade, dass ich die Kamera nicht dabei hatte, hätte es gerne hier gezeigt. Der Titel hätte so was von gepasst...

Übrigens sehr schöne Fotos. Der gesamte Teich würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi Michael,

wenn die kleine Molchies braun waren sind Teichmolche. Kleine Bergmolche sind in der Landtracht schwarzblau

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank

Hm, dann weiß ich nicht, wo die her kommen, oder ich habe noch zu den Bergmolchen auch Teichmolche drin gehabt. Können die kleinen auch schon her gewandert sein ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## StefanBO (25. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Mal der Reihe nach:
@Harry
Ich habe eben ein neues Album erstellt, das für "Teichanlagenübersichtsfotos" gedacht ist. Da ich mehrere "Teilgebiete" habe (siehe Profil), ist das gar nicht so einfach, bzw. es erfordert mehere Fotos und Beschreibungen. Ich fange jetzt also mit dem "neuen" Hauptbecken (ca. 2200 Liter) an, an dem die Fotos des Grasfrosches im Eingangsposting enstanden sind.

Zu den dort sichtbaren Pflanzen: Im Wasserbereich zunächst die Blätter einer großen Seerose  Dann Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, das an sonnigeren Stellen so langsam mit der zweiten Blüte beginnt. Dann kommt an Land ein Moospolster ¿ (Ironie) und darin wächst japanischer Zwergschachtelhalm.

@Knoblauchkröte
Seit wann laichen die drei Jahren jeweils bei dir? Sind alle drei Arten konstant erfolgreich bei der Entwicklung bis zur Umwandlung?

Bei mir sind es seit vier Jahren die Grasfrösche (1, 3, 5 und 8-9 Laichballen) und seit zwei Jahren Bergmolche (ein Pärchen/eine Larve, jetzt mehrere Pärchen und etliche Larven), die ablaichen und es auch bis zum Landgang schaffen. Beide Laichgesellschaften sind noch in der Zunahme. Dieses Jahr haben die Grasfrösche erstmals ihr bisheriges Laichbecken (470-Liter-Schale) ignoriert, und die anderen Bereiche genutzt. Die ersten vier Laichballen wurden im Bachlauf abgesetzt. Ob Absicht oder nicht, recht clever, da dort die Bergmolche sich nicht so gut zum Buffet unter die Ballen setzen können  Erdkröten jeden Alters sind bei mir bisher nur zugewandert, Laichschnüre (Kaulquappen habe ich von denen noch nicht entdeckt.

@Limnos
sind das deine eigenen Erfahrungen? Dass Fische (außer bei Erdkröten) ein negativer Faktor bis hin zum Erlöschen des Amphibienbestandes sind, ist klar. Allerdings kommt es schon auf die einzelnen Fisch- und Amphibienarten sowie Größe (nun ja, selbst große Gartenteiche sind da vergleichsweise winzig) und Sttruktur an. Auch Grünfröschen wird nachgesagt, Fischbesatz vergleichsweise gut tolerieren zu können. Und Amphibienlarven, die sich aktiv am Boden verstecken, haben weniger Probleme mit Fischen, die im Freiwasser oder an der Oberfläche jagen. Aber ohne Frage, (Zier-) Fische und Amphibienlaich/-nachwuchs sind keine gute Kombination, wenn man mehr als nur Dekoration (z.B. die erwachsenen Amphibien) für den Gartenteich möchte.

Etliche Grasfrösche sind (nicht nur hier, siehe Forumsbeiträge) durchaus ganzjährig am Gartenteich sichtbar und überwintern auch dort. Aber ihr Jahreslebensraum kann sich auch im Umkreis bis ca. 800 Meter ums Laichgewässer befinden und hat entsprechende Bedeutung. __ Grünfrösche sind stärker an den Teich gebunden.

@Michael der 2.
Ich habe auch noch Bergmolchlarven unterschiedlichster Größe. Da BM über einen größeren Zeitraum ablaichen und je nach Wassertemperatur ist das auch völlig normal, einschließlich Überwinterungen im Larvenstadium. Sogar meine Grasfroschkaulquappen entwickeln sich immer sehr unterschiedlich schnell, im August ist hier durchaus noch viel los. Siehe auch: "Jahreskalender der heimischen Amphibien". Erwachsene __ Molche, die auch an die Oberfläche zur Lungenatmung kommen, habe ich hier schon seit mehreren Wochen nicht mehr gesehen. Bergmolchlarven halten sich überwiegend am Teichboden auf, aber manchmal jagen sie auch im Pflanzen-/Algenbereich an der Oberfläche. Zuwanderungen von diesjährigen Jungtieren sind möglich!

Übersichtsfoto des "Hauptbeckens" (derzeitiges Titelbild, Link zum Album):
[album="medium"]2796[/album]

Links angrenzend käme der Bachlauf, dort weiter vorne ein kleiner Gabionenhochteich, rechts käme das "Schattenteichbecken", knapp 700 Liter, vorne rechts das "Grasfroschlaichbecken" der Vorjahre (450 Liter) mit angrenzendem Mikrobachlauf; falls jemand in meinen anderen Alben stöbert


----------



## Harry (26. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank Stefan.
Was ich bis jetzt vom Teich sehe, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Da ich auf der suche nach einer Pflanze bin, die den Uferbereich für Amphibien attraktiv macht, fiel mir auf deinen Eingangsfotos die Pflanze mit den rauhen Blättern auf:
  
unten links.
Ist das dass __ Moos?
Während ich hier schreibe läuft mir dieser kleine Kerl quer über die Terrasse:
  
Gruß Harry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2014)

Hi Stefan,

Erdkröten, Teich- und Bergmolche laichen bei mir schon seit 1992 als der erste Teich 1 Jahr wurde. Vor 2009 kamen auch noch Grasfrösche vor, doch die rund 30 Tiere waren wohl alle dem Jahrhundertwinter 2009 zum Opfer gefallen, seit 2010 ist kein einziger mehr zu sehen gewesen (auch in den umliegenden Waldtümpeln gabs seitdem nur noch einzelne Laichballen). Für die __ Molche hab ich dann ja vor 5 Jahren auch einen eigenen flachen Tümpel angelegt. Die durchschnittlich 2-3 Krötenpaare jährlich bevorzugen weiterhing den großen Teich mit Fischbesatz. Vor 2 Jahren waren aber auch im Amphibientümpel keine Molche hochgekommen, da waren so viele Großlibellenlarven drin das Molchlarven keine Chance hatten großzuwerden.
Vor Jahren hatte ich nach einer Großreinigung auch mal meinen Nickname im Teich laichend

@Harry: na, der kleine muß sich aber noch bischen was auf die Rippen fressen bevor es in die Winterruhe geht
das feine auf dem kleinen Foto ist __ Moos. Wenns auch im/unter Wasser wächst ist es wahrscheinlich Leptidyctium riparium

MfG Frank


----------



## 7088maxi (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
@Frank: Das mit P. Fuscus in deinem Teich klingt hochinteressant. Hast du Bilder oder noch mehr Informationen dazu?
@StefanBO: Habe in meinem Teich fast seit seinem Bestehen (ca. 5 Jahre) immer Teichmolche und Springfrösche, während Erdkröten, Teichfrösche und __ Laubfrösche nur ab und zu "vorbeischauen" aber sich nur sehr bedingt bei mir Fortpflanzen. Falls es dich interessiert: Aus der Umgebung weiß ich das zahlreiche Laubfrosch- und Wechselkrötenpopulationen aufgrund des Gewässermangels auf Gartenteiche, vor allem auf Schwimmteiche (meist kein Fischbesatz), angewiesen sind und sich hier teilweise über Jahre hinweg fortpflanzen, wobei die Wechselkröten von neu geschaffenem zu neu geschaffenem Teich wandern weil diese sehr schnell zuwachsen. 
MfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2014)

7088maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Frank: Das mit P. Fuscus in deinem Teich klingt hochinteressant. Hast du Bilder oder noch mehr Informationen dazu?



Hi,

nee, Bilder gibst davon leider keine von keine mehr. Das war noch vor derJahrtausendwende und die erste Digitalkamera kam 2004 ins Haus
Von Ansprüchen ans Laichgewässer unterscheiden sich bei Pelobates fuscus ja kaum von Wechselkröten (periodische/junge Gewässer noch ohne dichten Pflanzenwuchs im/am Wasser). Ich hatte damals ja den Teich komplett geräumt, massivst den Pflanzenwuchs ausgedünnt (die ganzen wuchernden __ Rohrkolben, Uferseggen, __ Igelkolben, Seerose ect ausgerissen) und bis auf die ältesten 6 Goldfische alle Fische rausgeworfen


----------



## StefanBO (2. Sep. 2014)

@Harry Ich bin leider kein Botaniker, zu dem/den __ Moos(en) kann ich dir nichts genaueres sagen. Ich habe es/welches sowohl am Teichrand als in ein paar Zentimeter Wassertiefe, und es könnte sein, dass es auch fernab vom Teich auf Holz und Steinen wächst!? Soll ich dir Proben zur Untersuchung bzw. Kultivierung schicken?

Ein paar __ Feuersalamander müssten hier auch Lebensraum finden können, der Abstand zu ihren Vorkommen ist aber vermutlich zu groß, bzw. die paar Gärten dazwischen zu wenig einladend ...

@7088maxi: Das mit den zu neu geschaffenen Gartenteichen wandernden Wechselkröten ist für durchaus sehr interessant! Zumal hier etwas Ähnliches mit Geburtshelferkröten möglich sein sollte/könnte. Die benötigen zwar keine neuen Teiche, da sind sie relativ anspruchslos, aber vegetationsarme, steinige Böden in Verbindung mit möglichst tieferen Teichen (Überwinterungsmöglichkeit für Larven). Leider sind die GHK-Vorkommen hier schon so weit zurück gegangen und erloschen, dass kaum noch Verbindungen zu entsprechenden Gärten bestehen, und Biotopvernetzungen gibt es wohl eher nur auf dem Papier und in politischen Absichtserklärungen ...

Noch mal zwei ganz aktuelle Molchlarvenfotos; eins aus dem Botanischen Garten, eins mit größerer Bergmolchlarve im Bachlauf (ich sehe aber auch jetzt hier noch kleinere):


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Meine Bergmolchlarven sind auch schon gut gewachsen und sehen etwa so aus wie auf den letzten Foto. Gut zu erkennen die orangeroten Farbstriche im Nackenbereich.
Mir fällt nu auf, dass es jetzt schlagartig weniger werden, aber nicht, dass sie irgendwie auswandern oder nach Luft schnappen.
Kann es sein, dass der Frosch, der mir zugewandert ist, die Molchlarven frisst ?
Er ist etwa 8-10 cm groß im sitzen von Nasen bis "Schwanzspitze". Übrigens hat sich jetzt auch ein 2-3cm kleiner Frosch der selben Art hinzugesellt.


----------



## StefanBO (6. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass eine Molchlarve gerade auswandert. Ich hatte mal welche umständehalber im Garten umgesetzt, dabei war u.a. dieses Foto entstanden:
Medium 28505 anzeigen
Die Larve beobachtete ich vorher nur unter Wasser bzw. geschützt an Wasserpflanzen der Oberfläche. Nach dem Umsetzen kletterte sie zunächst zumindest minutenlang auf der Wasserhyazinthe herum.

Und heute habe ich im Garten im lockeren Wurzelbereich eines abgestorbenen __ Hibiskus, wo ich gerüttelt hatte, einen jungen __ Bergmolch gefunden, der sich wohl vorher etwas in der Erde versteckt hatte. Den hatte ich dann auch umgesetzt und noch schnell einen Schnappschuß gemacht, da ich den Wurzelstock leider rausreißen "musste", um Platz für eine Wildrose zu schaffen (wenn jemand ein günstiges, großes Gartengrundstück angrenzend an den Hiltroper Volkspark zu verkaufen hat, bitte melden )
  
Ein Luftschnappen wirst du bei Larven wohl kaum beobachten können, und auch der Landgang ist weitaus seltener als bei vielen Froschlurchen (wie Erdkröten oder Grasfröschen), bei denen es ja richtigen "Froschregen" gibt. Auch wenn __ Molche keine Ein-Kind-Politik betreiben, geschieht das alles doch wesentlich versteckter und heimlicher.

Und zum fressen: Jeder frisst da jeden, wenn die Größe passt:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.681788091911213&type=1
Aber gerade im Wasser dürften Molchlarven eher die Beute von Libellenlarven oder größeren Molch(larv)en werden. Einzelfälle bestätigen die Regel


----------



## StefanBO (7. Sep. 2014)

Medium 28762 anzeigen Der Upload hatte vorher offensichtlich nicht geklappt ...


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Zurzeit habe ich auch Unmengen, an kleinen __ Kröten.
Aus dem nahen Waldteich, bei mir im Garten.

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2014)

Bei mir sitzt ein kleiner Molch im Moorbeet


----------



## StefanBO (1. Nov. 2014)

Bergmolchlarven sehe ich inzwischen nicht mehr. Vereinzelte Grasfroschkaulquappen gibt es immer noch im Gartenteich - so langsam wird es eng, denn eine Überwinterung bzw. dann noch eine erfolgreiche Umwandlung ist bei Gf-Quappen wohl nicht zu erwarten.

Anders sieht es bei den Feuersalamanderlarven aus. Diese werden über einen großen Zeitraum verteilt abgesetzt, und können unter geeigneten Umständen auch überwintern. Im ca. 300 Meter entfernten Quellgewässergebiet im Park sind auch jetzt noch zahlreiche Larven zu sehen, die wohl erst recht spät im Jahr abgesetzt worden sind.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/p1050411_fsl.28903/


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2014)

Hi

Dass es jetzt noch GF Kaulquappen geben soll, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Grünfroschquappen wären dagegen normal.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## StefanBO (2. Nov. 2014)

__ Grünfrösche habe ich hier noch nie gesehen oder gehört. 

Kaulquappen im Gartenteich (=> hier nur vom __ Grasfrosch) hatte ich schon seit Wochen nicht mehr gesehen, aber jetzt doch eine, die vor dem Taschenlampenlicht ins UW-__ Moos flüchtete. Die Literatur berichtet von sehr seltenen, erfolgreichen Überwinterungen als Kaulquappe, aber ob es dann im Folgejahr noch zur Umwandlung kommen kann, ist fraglich; siehe  Günther, R. (Hrsg.) (1996): Die Amphibien und Reptilien Deutschlands, S. 443f

Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut und aktiv im Moos gesucht, und dann tatsächlich eine gefunden. Hinterbeine waren deutlich zu erkennen, bevor sie verschwand. Und danach im Handbuch der Amphibien und Reptilien Nordrhein-Westfalens (2011) gesehen, dass es jetzt wohl keine Umwandlungen mehr geben dürfte, allenfalls vereinzelt "entwicklungsgestörte" Larven!? Seitdem suche ich (mit Fotoapparat in der Hand), aber es gab bisher keine weiteren Sichtungen mehr.
.


----------



## StefanBO (13. Nov. 2014)

So, gestern hat sich Quappi dann doch noch mal gezeigt:
  
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen bei Grasfroschquappen keine Weiterentwicklung mehr stattfindet!?

Im Gegensatz zu den Feuersalamanderlarven, die es hier in der Nähe in einem Quellsiepen gibt. Viele sind noch klein und werden als Larve überwintern, aber von der hier glaube ich das dann eher nicht (habe aber keinerlei Erfahrungswerte):


----------



## Flusi (14. Nov. 2014)

moin Stefan,
das Thema finde ich sehr interessant, wenn ich auch noch nichts zu den Sachfragen beitragen kann - mangels Erfahrung.
Jedenfalls lese ich Deine Beiträge sehr gerne, und die Bilder....

(muß man ja mal schreiben dürfen)
LG Flusi


----------



## Schrat (18. Juni 2015)

Zur Zeit ist der Teichrand voll von Minifröschen. Man wagt kaum irgendwo hin zu treten. 

Vielleicht kann jemand die Art näher bestimmen.


----------



## xela (18. Juni 2015)

Sieht meinem Krötennachwuchs sehr ähnlich ... bei mir wuselt es auch überall  Meine Minikrötis verlassen so langsam den Teich  War toll zu beobachten wie sie sich entwickelt haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2015)

Einsammeln und in hohes Gras oder in dichten Pflanzenwuchs bringen. Wenn die über das gemähten Rasen müssen ist es nur Amselfutter.


----------



## Tinky (19. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Einsammeln und in hohes Gras oder in dichten Pflanzenwuchs bringen. Wenn die über das gemähten Rasen müssen ist es nur Amselfutter.



Hallo!
auch bei mir finde ich rund um den Teich Mini-__ Frösche oder __ Kröten. Ich würde gerne wissen "wohin" man die bringen sollte um Ihre Überlebenschancen zu erhöhen?
In den Wald?? Wenn ich morgens ganz früh aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich fast täglich 5-6 Elstern aufgeregt rund um den Teich herumhüpfen...ich denke die laben sich am Nachwuchs  Vorm Rasenmähen suche ich auch die Fläche grob nach Nachwuchs ab...da finde ich aber höchstens 1-2. Bislang habe ich die in den Teich gesetzt...
"Darf" man Frösche bzw. Kröten überhaupt umsetzen? Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass die von diesem Jahr sind - hatte nie Quappen im Teich gesehen und so ganz "babyhaft" wie auf den Fotos hier sehen die auch nicht aus. In der Nachbarschaft allerdings war viel "Konzert" zu hören dieses Jahr. Ich könnte die 300m entfernt in den Wald bringen... bin mir aber unsicher, ob ich da überhaupt eingreifen soll/darf/muss... Morgen muss ich mähen - vielleicht kann ich welche aufs Foto bekommen...
LG


----------



## Kamilah (19. Juni 2015)

Moin,

bei mir sind auch massig kleine __ Frösche mit Schwänzchen unterwegs 
Ich hatte auch überlegt, wie ich ihnen mehr "Sicherheit vor Fressfeinden" bieten kann, aber außer Versteckmöglichkeiten fiel mir nichts weiter ein. Umquartieren und irgendwo ausserhalb wieder in die Freiheit entlassen hielt ich für keine gute Idee. Ich kenne mich mit Fröschen zu wenig aus. Ich hätte einfach die Befürchtung, dass ich mit einem Umsetzen die Chancen der Kleinen eher verringere. In "ihrem Lebensraum" haben die Kleinen ihr bisheriges Leben verbracht und ich denke einfach, dass sie am besten wissen, wann sie endgültig an Land gehen und das Wasser verlassen.

Ich vertraue einfach mal ganz auf die Natur, auch wenn Teile des Nachwuchses ihr Leben als Nahrung für ein anderes Lebewesen frühzeitig beenden werden, ist das eben natürlich.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Juni 2015)

Hi Tinky,

was heißt, du "musst" rasenmähen? Bedroht dich wer mit ner Waffe? 

Die Sommerlebensräume und Winterquartiere der verschiedenen Amphibienarten befinden sich in der Regel in einem Umkreis von wenigen hundert bis maximal ein, allerhöchsten zwei km um das Laichgewässer herum. Dort ist es vor allem wichtig, dass das Gebiet abwechslungsreich strukturiert ist und genügend Verstecke und Nahrung bietet. Wie Kamilah schon anmerkte, sind Amphibien ein Teil des Nahrungsnetzes, sowohl als Futter, als auch als Fresser. Und die Hauptgefahr geht für Amphibien immer noch von intensiver Landwirtschaft, Straßenverkehr und superclean gestutzten Gärten aus.
Lass also in deinem Garten genügend Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten in Form von Hecken, Staudengestrüppen, Stein- oder Reisighaufen und vertraue darauf, dass der Nachwuchs die auch findet, und unvergiftete Insekten und __ Schnecken als Futter gleich dazu.Dann können die Tierchen gut für sich selbst sorgen.


----------



## Tinky (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beate,

in den "Beeten" rings um das Grundstück lasse ich mir eine grüne Hölle wachsen...da gibt es reichlich Verstecke. Der Rasen ist aber tabu der wird auch als "Rasen" behandelt.
Also mit Dünger, 1-2x die Woche mähen usw. Löwenzahn propel ich raus... da spielen wir Fußball, Badminton und anderes drauf und das soll keine Wiese sein. Auch optisch gefällt es uns besser - das wäre also keine Option


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wandern die ersten kleinen __ Kröten offensichtlich aus 
Ich habe 2 am Tümpelrand gesehen.

Die meisten sehe ich gar nicht, weil sie auf der Rückseite der Tümpel abwandern.

Zwischen den Tümpeln ist ja bis an die Weddern-Gräben totale, unberührte "Wildnis"
(hohes __ Schilf, verwilderte Brombeer- und Himbeersträucher, Heckenrose, Sumpfzypressen, Brennessel,
hohe Gräser und Co.)

Mir fällt auf, dass ich zwar vom ersten Jahr an (vor 6-7 Jahren), wo ich mit den Tümpeln angefangen habe und
gleichzeitig ja auch die "Verwilderungsaktionen" gestartet habe, Amphibien kamen, aber dieses Jahr erstmals gefühlte "tausende" an
Kaulquappen sich voll entwickeln konnten und auch abwandern.

Ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich an der jetzt wirklich eingewachsenen, vielfältigen "Wildnis" in und um die Tümpel
liegt.

Jetzt haben die Amphibien sehr gute Chancen, sowohl unentdeckt einzuwandern zum laichen, als auch wieder abzuwandern.

Und das trotz der vielen Fressfeinde.

"Retten" tue ich nur jene, die ich beim sehr zurückhaltenden Algen fischen auf den Algen habe.

Wer beim Abwandern den falschen Weg nimmt, ist Vogelfutter.

Ich denke, das ist von der Natur so gewollt, denn genau deswegen produzieren die Amphibien ja so gigantische
Nachwuchsmengen.

Fische gibt es in meinen Tümpeln auch:
Goldelritzen und offensichtlich Gründlinge ....und was sonst noch
eingeschleppt ist: keine Ahnung.

Vermutlich gibt es noch viel unentdecktes Leben in und unter der Schilfinsel.

Auf jeden Fall sind diese sich ständig verfielfachenden Mengen an Laich und Kaulquappen für mich ein
Indiz, dass es angesichts der verwilderten, direkten Tümpelumgebung immer mehr Tiere schaffen, bis zur nächsten Saison durchzukommen, um dann wieder an den Tümpeln zu erscheinen und abzulaichen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Juni 2015)

Hi Tinky,

Naja, kommt halt auch darauf an, wie weit der Rasen an den Teich heranreicht, wie gut die "grüne Hölle" vom Teich aus erreichbar ist und ob es evtl. denk- und zumutbar für euch ist, Amphibiensaison bedingt eine Art "wilden Schonstreifen" zwischen Teich und Rasen zu belassen. Ich werde dir da ganz bestimmt keine Vorschriften machen, allenfalls Vorschläge aus "Wildtiersicht". Wobei ich ja auch kein Wildtier bin, ich kann auch nur versuchen, mich ein bisschen in deren Welt reinzudenken.


----------



## Tinky (19. Juni 2015)

Hi,

vom Teich zur Hecke sind es im hinteren Bereich 1,5Meter...
Vom Teich zur anderen Seite über ein Kiesbeet 2 Meter.
Die anderen 50% sind direkt am Rasen.
Wenn ich jetzt einen "wilden Schonstreifen" anlege muss ich mir erst Gedanken darüber machen wohin ich mich zurückziehen kann wenn die "wilde Ehefrau" davon Wind bekommt...die hat mir schon die Teichvergrößerung dieses Jahr "ausgeredet" und irgendwo muss ich auch mal zurückziehen 
Die kommen ja auch bis ins Beet...die Frage ist ja nur ob ich die Kleinen :
a) in den Teich
b)ins Beet
c) in den Wald setzen soll...
Die vom Rasenmähen MÜSSEN also weg...sonst sind sie "weg"


----------



## Schrat (19. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass ich zwar vom ersten Jahr an (vor 6-7 Jahren), wo ich mit den Tümpeln angefangen habe und
> gleichzeitig ja auch die "Verwilderungsaktionen" gestartet habe, Amphibien kamen, aber dieses Jahr erstmals gefühlte "tausende" an
> Kaulquappen sich voll entwickeln konnten und auch abwandern.



Komisch, bei mir ist es ebenso. Gefühlt bin auch nicht öfters am Teich als in den vergangen Jahren, aber dieses Jahr sind mir die Minifrösche das erst mal aufgefallen. Bei mir ist ist auch nur eine kurze Seite des Teiches Rasen, der Rest ist verwildert, von Nadelbäumen bestanden und eine Seite hat einen Moor/Sumpfgürtel, auch ziemlich verwildert. 
Ich beabsichtige auch keine Extra-Rettungsaktion, zumal ja nur ein kleiner Teil "frei" ist und so ne Amsel will ja schließlich auch leben. Allerdings sind mir hinten am Teich auch noch keine Amseln aufgefallen, obwohl sie bei mir auch öfters auf dem Hof auf den Rasen rum hoppeln.


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die vom Rasenmähen MÜSSEN also weg...sonst sind sie "weg"



Vielleicht wissen die Amphibienkenner, ob es bestimmte Tageszeiten oder Witterungen gibt, zu denen die 
Amphibien besonders wandern bzw. sich verkriechen. 
Dann könntest Du Dein Mähen auf diese Zeiten einstellen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Stefan, ich habe Dir jetzt auch nochmal eine Fotodoku für Deine Recherchen gemacht 

So sah es 2010 aus (habe das von einem Luftbild abfotografiert.)
Die Siloplatten waren gereinigt, also von Gülle befreit, der Zaun für die Pferdetränke quer über die Platten 
gezogen, Unterwasserpflanzen ausgesetzt und der Bereich zwischen den Tümpeln zur Verwilderung stillgelegt. 
Außerdem sieht man, dass die Hofplatten schwarze Fugen haben (ohne Bewuchs) und bis an die 
Weddern-Graben-Kanten alles "grüne Wüste" ist - genau, wie die Nachbarflächen und das ganze Grundstück:

    


So sieht es an Tümpel 1 (der linke auf den Luftbildern) heute aus. 
Die Schilfinsel in der Mitte ist auf einem großen Totholzast gewachsen, genau wie die wild gesääte Erle. 
Ich denke, einige Wurzeln des Schilfs sind durch die Bruchritzen der Siloplatte mittlerweile unter den Beton verwurzelt. 
Die meisten Wurzeln schwimmen aber. 
Im Herbst steche ich die Schilfinsel genau wie die Kanten des Tümpels mit einem Spaten massiv zurück 
(wer dann __ Schilf braucht, ist herzlich willkommen, sich Inselteile abzuholen  )

auf der Pferdepaddockseite:

 

die weggezäunten Tümpelkanten verwildert:
     

Schilfinsel auf Totholz:
     

Kaulquappen von heute (es komen immer noch wieder neue dazu):


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Tümpel 2 (rechts auf dem Luftbild) hat sich etwas anders entwickelt, ist aber ebenfalls auf einem Totholzast entstanden: 

      

Die Wildnis zwischen den beiden Tümpeln.
Als "grundstock haben wir ein paar Beerengehölze, Heckenrose, die Sumpfzypressen gesetzt.
Alles andere hat sich selbst entwickelt.

      

Diese Wildecke reicht bis an die Grundstücksgrenze, die komplett von den Weddern und Gräben 
umrandet ist. 
Diese waren 2008 auch so weit es ging bis an den Rand bewitschaftet. 
Ich habe alle Grabenränder mit einem (mittlerweile überwiegend mit heimischen Knickpflanzen besetzten) 
8-10 Meter breiten Streifen versehen, der komplett unangetastet bleibt und verwildert:


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Auf der Hofseite habe ich zunächst die Fugen der Hofplatte mit trittfesten, flachwüchsigen Wildkräutern 
eingesäät, um Brücken für kleine Krabbler über den Hof zu schaffen. 

An der Osthauswand auf der Hofplatte sind die Minis entstanden, die miteinander durch verschiedene, frohwüchse
Topf- und __ Kübelpflanzen verbunden sind, so dass Kleinlebewesen dort auch geschützt überall hinkommen:


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juni 2015)

Schön, dass es so viele Berichte über Amphibiennachwuchs gibt, der es auch wirklich bis zur Umwandlung schafft.

Es hilft ja schon, wenn die Jungamphibien an einer Seite Deckung finden und von dort "Richtung Wildnis" abwandern können.

Hier sind auch schon einige Junggrasfrösche unterwegs, aber die Mehrheit der Kaulquappen braucht noch etwas Zeit.

Die hiesigen Amseln haben sich nicht auf Jungfrösche spezialisiert, eher auf Früchte, aktuell Felsenbirne, demnächst dann wohl wieder __ Holunder.


----------



## 7088maxi (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Amphibien wandern am liebsten wenn es feucht und dämmrig ist, die Jungtiere haben jedoch keine andere Wahl als sich von ihrem Geburtsgewässer aus mehr oder weniger sofort einen Sommerlebensraum zu suchen. Nicht nur deshalb ist die Todesrate auch in völlig unberührter Natur sehr hoch.
MfG 
PS: Bei uns dieses Jahr leider trockenheitsbedingt eine schwache Laichsaison...


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Wieso "sofort"? 
Woran macht sich fest, dass sie" jetzt" z.B. in der Mittagshitze  los müssen?

Warten die nicht am Uferrand geschützt ab, bis es z.B. dämmert oder so?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## 7088maxi (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
sofort ist vielleicht das falsche Wort: Die Tiere verbleiben nach der Metamorphose bis zur vollständigen Rückbildung des Schwanzes noch sehr wasser/ufernah. Dann aber siegt ganz einfach der Instinkt neue Lebensräume zu besiedeln, Jungtiere scheinen dabei noch kein "Gefühl" für optimale Wanderverhältnisse zu besitzen. Ich konnte schon mehrmals vertrocknete Tiere finden, die durch ihren Wandertrieb auf zu heiße Flächen gewandert waren. Dieser Trieb bzw. Instinkt ist trotz seines oft destruktiven Effekts vor allem bei der Besiedelung weit entfernter und schwer zugänglicher Gebiete nützlich, die ältere Tiere eventuell nicht erreichen können.
MfG


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

vielen Dank für die Erklärung. 
Das klingt einleuchtend. 

LG
Kirstin


----------

